# EOI - The Earlier The Better



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

As you all know, the Skill Select has kicked in today. From now on, aspiring immigrants would have to submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) to the DIAC to be considered for a visa.

Applicants are ranked based on different factors including Age, English language ability, Skilled employment, Educational qualifications, Australian study requirements and some other factors (Partner Skills and so on) - but you would not be able to view your rank.

Why?

Because it will keep changing as "better" EOIs are made.

Now coming back to the topic.

Why should you make the EOI without any delay?

There are two main reasons.

*1. Points-tie*
Person A makes an EOI for a particular occupational code. Person B, a day later, makes the EOI for the same occupational code.
Now suppose that both have 65 points.

What would happen?

Skill Select is a point based system.
In case of a points-tie, the person to make the first EOI gets the preference. So in our example Person A gets the preference.

But what exactly is taken into account here is the time you submitted your EOI or the time at which you make an update to your EOI causing your points score or visa eligibility to change - whichever is later.
Now suppose Person C has filed his EOI on 1st July with 60 points and Person D files on 2nd July with 70 points.
Few days later, Person C receives a higher IELTS score (may be through EOR) and updates the EOI to have 70 points.
Now that both of them have the same point score, who will have the ranking preference?
You guessed it, it's D - because C's last updated time (causing points score or visa eligibility to change) is after D's.

Most applicants would be getting scores between 60 and 80.
With thousands of applicants, that means there will a high number of point-ties which will lead to the early applications being pushed up in priority among the similarly scoring ones.

So it goes without saying that you should make your EOI at the earliest if you have your skills assessed and possess a favourable IELTS result.

*2. Occupation Ceiling*
Skill Select would help DIAC to streamline issuing PRs.
The provision to specify an occupation ceiling has been incorporated into the Skill Select to do this efficiently.

What is an Occupation Ceiling?

It is simply a number - the number of applicants that would be granted a visa in a particular occupational group.
An occupational group is the set of all occupations that come under the 4 digit unit group level of the ANZSCO.

For example, group 2613 is for SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS. The occupations that come under this group are:

261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec

How would the occupational ceiling be specified?

It will be specified as a number that holds good for a program year from 1 July 2012 - it will not be divided into a monthly amounts.
An example would be 5160 (as per reports) for the group 2613 (SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS).

What does this mean?
Only 5160 people from the group 2613 will be given a visa in the particular program year.

What happens when the ceiling is reached?
Once the occupation ceiling is reached, no further invitations for that occupation group will be issued.
That means, after 5160 invites have been send out to the group 2613 (and all of them applies for the visa within 60 days), someone who makes an EOI even with 80 points will not receive an invite in the same program year!

So what can we conclude?
As the ceiling is for a year, there is little chance that it gets used up in the initial months of the program year.
As the program year keeps progressing, more and more visas get issued and the total inches towards the ceiling.
So a person who applies in July or August 2012 is more likely to get an invite to apply for the visa than someone who applies in May or June 2013!

*In short - the earlier you apply, the better!*


References
The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog
Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog
The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

man this comes as a sunshine in dark for me atleast !
Got my score today...... S -6.5, W-6.5, R 8.0 L7.5 AVG-7

But since my least score is 6.5, EOI (skilselect) is giving me 0 points. 
Total coming to 60 points.

What you suggest?

From the article you have written above, I think I should apply in EOI with 60 points
(0 for IELTS), and then again apply for IELTS. Hopefully after getting a better score (i.e 7 or more) I will update the EOI to claim my 10 points.

In fact, it would be 75 -> 60(current) + 10 (7 band.. hopefuly) + 5 (Victoria SS... for which min req is Band7))

So what you suggest?

Option1 -
- Apply with 60 points.
- reappear for IELTS and update if get more score.

Options2 -
- Apply after getting band 7, which makes a total of 70 points.

Please suggest


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> man this comes as a sunshine in dark for me atleast !
> Got my score today...... S -6.5, W-6.5, R 8.0 L7.5 AVG-7
> 
> But since my least score is 6.5, EOI (skilselect) is giving me 0 points.
> ...


Put up an EOI with whatever points you have. Update it later when you have updated IELTS points.


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

*EOI Without IELTS 6 in each band*

Hi 

I have 60 points(age 30, exp 15, qualification 15) with out IELTS. Am I eligible for applying for EOI with out 6.0 in each band of IELTS?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

mns said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 60 points(age 30, exp 15, qualification 15) with out IELTS. Am I eligible for applying for EOI with out 6.0 in each band of IELTS?


Nope. Only citizens and passport holders of specific countries can apply without IELTS. Please visit DIAC site to know more. Since you are from India you would have to sit through IELTS exam and score a minimum of 6 in each module.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

See quite a few familiar profiles around here 

Planning to do my EOI today. Looked around on SkillSelect, unable to find links/ FAQs for pre requisites and things to keep ready before submitting the EOI.

Guys who are through this stage, can you advise on precautionary measures to make sure no mistakes are made please ?

Have a +ve assessment from ACS and a valid IELTS score. Going for VIC State Sponsorship


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Also realize VIC is quite particular about the format and content of the CV we are required to submit for SS. Rejection penalty is huge , not allowed to apply for 6 months 

Not wanting to take chances, is there a sample format someone can share please to ensure all the required matter is captured correctly ?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Also realize VIC is quite particular about the format and content of the CV we are required to submit for SS. Rejection penalty is huge , not allowed to apply for 6 months
> 
> Not wanting to take chances, is there a sample format someone can share please to ensure all the required matter is captured correctly ?


Here is the format.
Transcript of Resume design video


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Here is the format.
> Transcript of Resume design video


Hey mate, is this a sample distributed by the VIC authorities or something more generic ?

I am not able to view / download it


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hey mate, is this a sample distributed by the VIC authorities or something more generic ?
> 
> I am not able to view / download it


This is quite generic. Strange you cannot open it. I am at work and cannot access the link due to some restrictions. Will get back home and send you the same by PM.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

prgopala said:


> This is quite generic. Strange you cannot open it. I am at work and cannot access the link due to some restrictions. Will get back home and send you the same by PM.


No problem, am at work too, may be access restrictions here too. Will try accessing from home.

So all I wanted to ensure is there is no prespecified format that is recommended by VIC. As long as the details required are on the CV, hope any format should do rite ?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

andiamo said:


> No problem, am at work too, may be access restrictions here too. Will try accessing from home.
> 
> So all I wanted to ensure is there is no prespecified format that is recommended by VIC. As long as the details required are on the CV, hope any format should do rite ?


You can try this:
Chronological CV - Live in Victoria

Its from VIC website.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

karansuper said:


> You can try this:
> Chronological CV - Live in Victoria
> 
> Its from VIC website.


Thanks Karan, actually saw this last evening, quite useful


----------

